
Concepts and workflows to listen to YouTube Music offline? - orschiro
Dear all,<p>I would like to start a discussion on different concepts that community members use to gain offline access to YouTube content, particularly music.<p>I&#x27;m a heavy user of music found on YouTube because of its offered variety.<p>However, I would like to avoid to permanently stream the music online for two main reasons:<p>1. I need constant internet access which is not always a given (especially while traveling)<p>2. It consumes most likely less energy to play music offline than to stream it over and over again<p>Aside this background my question to the community:<p>What is your preferred workflow and method to have offline access to YouTube Music?<p>Thankfully,<p>Robert
======
askafriend
I guess you can subscribe to YouTube RED.

~~~
orschiro
Thank you! Seems to be a good option for US citizens.

